# Pygmy hippo shot in NT



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-16-2009
*Source:* http://www.ntnews.com.au

"We got out, had a look at it, and thought 'that's not a pig, it's a hippo'.

"Then we thought 'you don't get hippos in Australia'."

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats just bizzare, the hippo was loose for 5 years before getting mistaken for a pig.
Ii wonder what other animals escaped or got released.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bet that was a shock to the system!
Poor old thing.
Like my dad used to say you never know whats in the bush.
Wonder what else is roaming out there?
Big cats?


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Nov 17, 2009)

as if they mistook that for a pig! pig shooters,doing what they do for so many years!,pig shooters who also say they know the wildlife and the bush like the back of their hand!! mistook it for a pig???! looks NOTHING like a pig!.jsut looks like a bunch of dirty,rednut,bogan red necks got a bit trigger happy on a unidentified animal!..probably thought it would be cool 2 kill sumthing they havnt seen befor!..sorry but i wont buy the stroy they thought it was a pig!
cheers!


----------



## Tristan (Nov 17, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> as if they mistook that for a pig! pig shooters,doing what they do for so many years!,pig shooters who also say they know the wildlife and the bush like the back of their hand!! mistook it for a pig???! looks NOTHING like a pig!.jsut looks like a bunch of dirty,rednut,bogan red necks got a bit trigger happy on a unidentified animal!..probably thought it would be cool 2 kill sumthing they havnt seen befor!..sorry but i wont buy the stroy they thought it was a pig!
> cheers!



you ever seen a bush pig at 1 am using only a spot light? tell you what the *** of a hippo like that running away will look a damn sight similar to a pigs the only way they could tell other wise would be if they were closer to it but i doubt they were with in 30M of the target.

still its a damn shame it got shot poor tucker


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

Try flogging that one off to the chiller eh?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 17, 2009)

Tristan said:


> you ever seen a bush pig at 1 am using only a spot light? tell you what the *** of a hippo like that running away will look a damn sight similar to a pigs the only way they could tell other wise would be if they were closer to it but i doubt they were with in 30M of the target.
> 
> still its a damn shame it got shot poor tucker


This is true, and in Australia you are not thinking, ill check in case its a hippo or not,
You see the pig shaped animal in the spotlight, through the scrub and you take the shot.
But sean is right, there are a lot of redneck, bogan hunters that would gladly kill anything if they dont manage to scare up a pig.
Imagine the bar room, the mounted head of a pygmy hippo takes pride of place, near assorted other dead animals and birds.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2009)

This is an interestingg read


> *Exotic animals sold to NT hunting safari
> LARINE STATHAM
> November 22, 2009 - 10:19AM
> AAP
> ...


----------

